# Peak time camping



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Planning our trip to Europe for six months starting April 2006 - just wondered during the peak times, thinking maybe six weeks school holiday period, are we going to have difficulty finding camping on wild/aires or campsites, we didn't want to book anything as although we do have some sort of route planned we didn't want to have to be at any desination at a given time. your thoughts would be appreciated on this one!!


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

We had no problems in September last year in France / Spain nor this year in June/July in France. Could be different in August of course, when ALL the French go on holiday


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hi there
You may well find that you get stuck once or twice if you're in main resorts in France in August but heck, that's half the fun of it. If you want the freedom to wander as you will then don't worry about booking ahead. If you do find yourselves in a popular location with no vacant pitches then either move on or find a nice aire and stake your place a bit earlier in the day.
A little risk is worth it if you can keep your freedom to wander.
Good maps and good site guides is all you need. By the time the busy season arrives you'll be hardened travellers who know all the tricks!
Enjoy


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for that info. Planning on starting trip through France and Spain and thereafter over to eastern Europe, so might be ok.


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry you must have posting as I was replying - thanks for your words of wisdom, so with regard to the Aires we need to get there earlyish in the day to get a pitch in peak season, that's what I take it you mean! 

"Good maps and good site guides is all you need. By the time the busy season arrives you'll be hardened travellers who know all the tricks!"

Any tips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Please!!!!

Also any real nice places we shouldn't miss from your experiences.

P.S should mention we'll have our dog with us for our trip!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We had no problems this year in France even in busy areas ( Bordeaux / Brittany/ Normandy/ Loire) in July and August. In fact we began to wonder where everyone was and whether camping was going out of fashion ! Years ago nearly every other van or MH was Dutch but we hardly saw any this year. We pottered about with no set itinerary and had several France Passion sites to ourselves. 

We do tend to arrive fairly early at sites - about 2-3pm ish so we can see a bit of the town and relax but don't think this was the reason we had no problems booking in. We used mainly municipal sites and aires so can't speak for the bigger commercial sites.

I don't think this is one you need worry about Escaper. Hope you enjoy yourselves.

G


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheers Grizzly

As the time to go on our 6 month trip/adventure the more I seem to be worrying about things. I just can't wait to be off. Thanx


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

The french and dutch tend to head south during july and august. Last year, had difficulty in booking a site in the ardeche, eventually got one about 10 weeks before we left Ireland. The site we were on was constantly booked out for the 10 days we were there, mind you a fabulous aire in the middle of town had spaces most days. In the dordogne, we booked our third choice, first and second booked out, again no vacancies whilst we there. During these months you are probably better staying further north. We had hoped to go to the south of France next year, however as we can't travel till August, we were told not to go there, this year friends of ours who were travelling in a car had problems trying to get from A to B with the traffic. Took them 1 hour to travel 2 miles to the local supermarket. Has anyone any experience of this ?? would still like to go there.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If I had to choose the most memorable part of Spain it would be the Picos de Europa. Must go back some day.
And as for France - where do you start? - I guess it would have to be Provence for me (but not in August).

Stop worrying about getting it right - just go and by the end of the first week you'll be wondering what you were worrying about.
Half the fun is discovering places that you didn't know existed and certainly weren't on your itinerary.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We do tend to arrive fairly early at sites - about 2-3pm ish so we can see a bit of the town and relax but don't think this was the reason we had no problems booking in. We used mainly municipal sites and aires so can't speak for the bigger commercial sites.


Hi grizzly, we do exactly the same, never book and never had trouble either, even in July and August. 
For me, booking a site would take the spontaneity out of travelling and would lead to stress having to be at such and such a place at a specific time. Motorhoming is about freedom of choice, not schedules....

I was a bit worried this year as it was our first trip abroad in the RV, would we find aires or sites that had vacancies that could accomodate us in summer. They were illfounded.. we had no trouble at all.

Jim


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi, We travelled through parts of France, Luxembourg and Germany in August and had no problem getting on a site. On advice given on this site we did break our journey around 4 pm to ensure we got a pitch and this worked well. On some sites there was a queue of people arriving around six. Hope this helps.
Regards
Ian


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Eastern France is almost empty in July. Couldn't believe the number of Dutch we saw heading to southenr France and Spain - Holland must have been empty!! But none heading to the Vosges.
Mike


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi there, in my experience if you head to 'key' sites in July and August you may find some of them full unless you arrive early. Otherwise just move on to the nearest small town that's not so well known and you'll be OK.
Only once just got the last pitch at Chalons sur Marne by arriving at about 20:00.
saluti - eddied


----------

